# Two mice with two cursers???



## joshyroks (Oct 12, 2006)

is this possible? is there a plugin/driver for windowsxp that can allow me to have two seperate pointers.

im djing off my laptop and to have two mice going at the same time would make life easier. it would be like having two hands on a touch sensitive interface (almost)

this must have been done before.....?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

joshyroks said:


> is this possible? is there a plugin/driver for windowsxp that can allow me to have two seperate pointers.
> 
> im djing off my laptop and to have two mice going at the same time would make life easier. it would be like having two hands on a touch sensitive interface (almost)
> this must have been done before.....?


Hi,
To answer your question in one word... *NO*!
Only one mouse can be used at any given time in Windows®.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

http://wiki.daimi.au.dk:8000/cpntoo...hor=Install+driver+for+multiple+input+devices

http://www.cs.umd.edu/hcil/mid/

http://cpnmouse.sourceforge.net/

u just gota do enough googeling ppl dont know how to google and its so easy

 *YES* its possible :grin:


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

I was going to say yes it is possible, I've done it a few times myself, when helping mates I often take my mouse as I can work faster with it (has extra buttons theirs doesn't), so theirs is plugged in via the PS2 connector and I just plug into a USB port for mine, and both mice work fine.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

8210GUY said:


> I was going to say yes it is possible, I've done it a few times myself, when helping mates I often take my mouse as I can work faster with it (has extra buttons theirs doesn't), so theirs is plugged in via the PS2 connector and I just plug into a USB port for mine, and both mice work fine.


well what hes actually trying todo is take 2 mice and have them individually work on the computer. so like one mouse can be pointing in the top right and one in the bottom left of the screen.

this is possible with some of the links i posted up top but also depends heavily on what application u want to use as it doesnt work in all windows apps


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

In the set up I described I can operate either mouse without problem, so if I was able to use both my hands (ambidextrous) I would be able to do 2 things at once theoretically, at least thats my guess given I can use either mouse while both are connected to open\close etc.

*edit
I've been trying to think about this and now to think of it I'm struggling to recall if there are 2 pointers on the screen, I know I can use either mouse without problem, but the more I try to remember about the pointers being independent the greyer the recollection gets, and with you saying that I'm starting to get a horrible feeling that there is only the 1 pointer, it's just that both mice can operate it, just wish I could check it to be sure, I'll try to remember but given the memory span of a goldfish and the hooking of these things up only being once in a blue moon I doubt it will be in time to clear this up, so I will have to revise my answer to no, at least without the extra stuff you've linked to, sorry if I added any confusion here.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

yup correct exactly what i said. cause if u have two mice normally thers only one pointer but u can use either mouse.

with some of the software i linked u can use each mouse independently  ill actually try this out myself


----------



## joshyroks (Oct 12, 2006)

awsome, its an interesting idea, i had a look at the cpn tools driver but had problems trying to install it. il keep looking too, if it works for you Fr4665, post it on here how you went about it, id be greatful.


----------

